# Samsung YP-U3 Driver Support



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi

I would like to install the necessary drivers to enable a Samsung YP-U3 Mp3 Player to be recognised by a PC (Windows XP Professional SP3) without having to load the Samsung Software and upgrade to WMP10.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here and enter your exact model number:
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/main/supportMain.do


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi

I have been on the Samsung site but cannot find drivers only - all I can get is their software that can only be installed on PCs with WMP Version 10 or above.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it a .zip folder or an .exe installation?


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi

The download is an .exe file.

I tried to "explore" the .exe file to see if there were any drivers mentioned but found nothing.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I dont know if this would help you or not, not sure either.

http://www.heaventools.com/overview.htm


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the link but this looks too complicated for me.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well im out of suggestions other than this here:

ok install the software so it will put the driver.
Remove software after you have figured out the driver, then burn it to a cd or usb flashdrive so you will have it in future too.


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi

Unfortunately the software won't load without first installing WMP 10 or above.

I have the necessary drivers on another machine that I could perhaps copy but don't know what files I need. Can you help?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here for drivermax:
http://www.drivermax.com/index.htm

Note: Use this only for backing up drivers.


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

I installed the software, connected the Samsung YP-U3 to my PC and copied the files (using the backup facility).

I found the following files:

_innodesc.xml (this file seems to be missing from my PC even with the
Player connected)
wpdmtp.inf (located in C:\WINDOWS\)inf
wpdusb.sys (located in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers)
WUDFRd.sys (located in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers)

When I look at the listed drivers for the Player in Device Manager, I see the last two files mentioned above. I am not sure what purpose the .xml file serves or even if it is necessary.

I have copied these to a CD and will now connect the Player to my son's PC and see whether it will load these drivers.

If that fails, can I simply insert them in the appropriate WINDOWS folders?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Im not sure about that one but you can manually install them instead.


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Well, I tried every possible way to get the player to work but no success. I guess unless I load WMP10 & the Samsung Software I'm stuck.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

you should go to the latest wmp which is 11 right now anyway.


----------



## EricG (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for follow up - I do know that as I am using WMP11 on my own PC. I was just hoping that I could get the player running on my son's PC without having to load that and the Samsung software.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I see Eric your welcome, I have a son too and he has his own computer but I keep everything updated on it even though hes not online and it has kaspersky internet security suite on it too. the pc is at risk if software isnt kept up to date also, besides drivers and windows updates.


----------

